# edible plants class provided by government



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

Local city government in Denver Metro area is offering a free class on local edible plants. Donation appreciated. I'd say this is a pretty cool thing for a government to host. I am going to try to attend with my daughter. I think this could be interesting, so thought I'd share.

City of Westminster > News > News Archives


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It is a good thing. My stupid city just planted a tree in my front yard that won't provide me anything but shade. And its on the north side of my house - so no shade. Just stupid. They should have planted a Walnut, Orange or some kind of fruit/nut bearing tree to be good for everyone but no that would require a brain.



5Runner said:


> Local city government in Denver Metro area is offering a free class on local edible plants. Donation appreciated. I'd say this is a pretty cool thing for a government to host. I am going to try to attend with my daughter. I think this could be interesting, so thought I'd share.
> 
> City of Westminster > News > News Archives


----------

